# How to replace 2012 Cruze Front Bumper Lip?



## shykhan15 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and after years of driving, the front bumper lip has definitely seen better days. It's worn out, dirty, and bent in some areas. Does anyone know the process on how to replace it? I found a replacement part for it, but cant seem to find a guide to remove it. Is at as easy as just pulling it off? I've included a picture of what the replacement part looks like to give some context. Any guidance would help. Thanks!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

shykhan15 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze and after years of driving, the front bumper lip has definitely seen better days. It's worn out, dirty, and bent in some areas. Does anyone know the process on how to replace it? I found a replacement part for it, but cant seem to find a guide to remove it. Is at as easy as just pulling it off? I've included a picture of what the replacement part looks like to give some context. Any guidance would help. Thanks!


Here's a pic showing 2 or 3 fastener types being used (items 10, 11 and 14), a mix of screws and plastic push-pins. The screws will come out easily enough, but a special tool will be helpful on the push pins. Places like Northern Tool have a tool set for them.






Bumper & Components - Front for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





The fasteners are available at the dealer. Invariably, you'll need to replace a few of the plastic ones - they often get broken during removal. If you get underneath it, you can determine what types and how many are needed. You can usually find satisfactory replacements at auto parts stores, and some better hardware stores have decent selections. I've even gotten some at Fastenal. From the link above, you can get the factory part numbers. With those, it's much easier to cross them to the correct-size aftermarket parts.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Pretty Easy. To make it even simpler, go to Harbor Freight and get a set of these and use the forked one. There are much cheaper versions that work as well if you can wait for them. You may also need a screwdriver or nut driver. I took mine off awhile ago and cannot remember exactly which fasteners were used. I know there is a variety depending on what you take off. They may all be the push pin things.










You use the tool to pop the pin up as seen in the pic, and they reinsert it under the second flat too pull it all the way out.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## shykhan15 (Sep 2, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Here's a pic showing 2 or 3 fastener types being used (items 10, 11 and 14), a mix of screws and plastic push-pins. The screws will come out easily enough, but a special tool will be helpful on the push pins. Places like Northern Tool have a tool set for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much for the GM diagram you included. That really helps tremendously


----------



## shykhan15 (Sep 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Pretty Easy. To make it even simpler, go to Harbor Freight and get a set of these and use the forked one. There are much cheaper versions that work as well if you can wait for them. You may also need a screwdriver or nut driver. I took mine off awhile ago and cannot remember exactly which fasteners were used. I know there is a variety depending on what you take off. They may all be the push pin things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for including a cheaper option for the tools! I am definitely going to replace my bumper lip in the near future. And yea of course! I'll make sure to introduce myself right now


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Even Cheaper:









1.96US $ |4pcs Auto Car Radio Door Clip Panel Trim Dash Audio Removal Installer Pry Tool| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

